# Reticulated Exotic Fun



## Primo (Nov 11, 2016)

I was looking to add to my collection here and I was really torn between one of these and a scrubby.

In the States, we have a fairly credible list of retic breeders and I decided this Super Dwarf / Dwarf male was the pick. He's a tiger with some other genetic goodies in him but I'm not much for morphs so I'm just pleased with the pattern and colors he has. This pattern would certainly survive in the wild habitat these snakes live in.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 11, 2016)

He has a lovely pattern, and an adorabe face, I love the retic faces 
Congrats on the new addition, keep us updated as he grows!


----------



## krusty (Mar 12, 2017)

So so nice,i wish we could legally keep them in Australia.


----------



## Primo (May 6, 2017)

Hello,

Its been a while.
I've been waiting for a nice day here and a decent prop. This is a SD X Dwarf Reticulated Python with the following genetic package, 100% Het snow (Purple Albino & Anery) He is 37.5% SD 43.75% Dwarf and 18.75% Mainland. His name is Wallace and he finally got his day in the sun.

Some updated pictures.

Enjoy these:





It isn't exactly warm, but it was warm enough and he was easy to take out today.





I think this guy absolutely glows outdoors.





He acts like a king! Plenty confident these days IMO and rather easy to deal with.





Head scalation and crazy eyes.





Thanks for checking out Wallace!

I guess one more!


----------



## pinefamily (May 6, 2017)

Another great looking python, and some amazing photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Primo (May 10, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Another great looking python, and some amazing photos. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for the kind words.
This snake was something I was on the fence about last year. I was looking into scrubs, olives and possibly a Brisbane area coastal or a Bredli.
The Tiger pattern on this snake, and the smaller, mature adult size brought me back. Things fell into place with Wallace and I had to go for him.
He's a pretty decent keep although extremely fast and agile.


----------



## Primo (May 13, 2017)

Just for fun,,,,

Here is another picture. I am very interested in the Timor python as I feel it bridges the gap between retics and scrubs.

I set my python reticulatus up in a semi arboreal cage. They do climb and perch. If not overfed these snakes will behave like scrubs, though probably less arboreal but I think they have many similarities.

Here is Wallace one more time.

Side note,
White Haven Beach,,, I think its a goal in life.
Beautiful country you folks have there.

Cheers on a Friday night from the states!


----------



## pinefamily (May 13, 2017)

You keep putting the photos up, we'll keep admiring them, lol.
Cheers on a Saturday arvo (afternoon) from Oz.


----------



## Snapped (May 13, 2017)

Beautiful snakes, Wallace especially!


----------



## MzJen (May 14, 2017)

Absolutely stunning


----------

